# Some pics that I forgot to post



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a bunch from this summer:
































Skate Hat?





























































and yes, that white stuff is snow! My poor little boat


----------



## Nickk (Sep 6, 2007)

looks like you got quite a variety in this year.

Did you get the hook back from that snapping turtle? I hooked one on a tube once and it was a little too far in for my to get the hemostats close and I had to chop the line, I wasn't happy about it but I have all my fingers still


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

That little snapper ate a Yum Dinger and he (or she I was not checking) kept the hook. I felt really bad but there was nothing I could do. Stupid turtle eating soft plastics!


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Tuna! 

Damn Im dying to go tuna fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Anytime you want to go you are welcome!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice to see other people catch turtles too, I am more and more convinced that the supposed "big one" I lost was a turtle too. Infact you caught that one on the same tiki stick smoke shad i caught mine on.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 7, 2007)

Since PA doesn't touch any ocean, where do you go to fish? Off NJ? Nice tuna and fluke! But that's a tiny skate!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 8, 2007)

I keep my boat in Slaughter Beach, DE. Yeah it is a tiny skate - but my head is huge!


----------

